# Stay off the couches?



## SharkB8 (Jul 28, 2008)

It's driving me nuts! He will get in one armchair and sleep there all night. I'm glad he's comfy, and I'd have no problem with it if the chair didn't get so dusty, hairy and drooly. I took off the cover and ran it through the wash and while it was out of commission last night, he stretched out on the coch. We tell him "off" when we catch him, but when I leave in the car, I can see him in the dining room through the window, curled up in the arm chair, watching me drive off.

I'm SO tempted to place a walkie talkie next to the couch and tell him "off" when he thinks I've just left in the car...the neighbors may find me a little wacko, but at least my furniture won't be ruined.

Please help!

Thanks!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

does he have a nice alternative to the couch?

for years Gia didnt dare get on the couch if i was home... however when i returned in the evenings, although she'd be on her bed or at the door to greet me, sure enough there would also be a warm spot on the couch.

the easiest way for me since i could never catch her in the act was to put a blanket over the spot that she liked the best... teach her that that was her blanket... then i moved the blanket to her bed and when i'd leave i'd put books or a chair on the couch. i dont remember how long i did that, but i just stopped having the problem after while.

with tilden it was easy... he didnt get on the couch because she didnt.


----------



## SharkB8 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi Cam,

Thanks for the speedy reply. Maxx has a bed, which I presume he loves. He's had several in his 6 years of life.

I did put a box in the chair for a while, but I'd like to not have to do that.

The blanket idea is a really good one. I'll have to try that! Thanks!


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

i think the added bonus to the blanket idea is that it will keep your chair from getting ratty, too! much easier to clean than the seat cover!


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

DOGS stay on the floor with their own bed......
You are creating a monster LOL HAHHA
I know a lot will disagree but I feel that is part of Jack's training not to be on human furniture.... He has a great lamb bed for his crate and when he is not in there he sleeps on the floor..
Just the way I feel


----------



## MoongazrNH04 (Feb 9, 2004)

When I first got Sam, he would try out the different chairs & couchs..."off" became a regular thing that first week. Then I picked up this great quilt thing at BJ's (quilted on one side, fleece on the other) and we put it on one of the arm chairs...and the rest is history. He has not touched any of the other furniture in 3 yrs. (he has free run of the house, when were gone...and has never gotten up on anything


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I got scat mats rom Petsmart
and they work (when I turn them on)
Brady is only allowed on the couch if I an on it and there is a blanket on it for him to lay on


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Count BrunoDOGS stay on the floor with their own bed......
> You are creating a monster LOL HAHHA


Not neccessarily. Dogs CAN be on the furniture and not have problems. It's up to the owner to decide if they want THEIR dogs on the couch/bed.

If you do not want them on the couch the only 100% foolproof way to do that is not to allow them access to the couch.

The problem with training to train a dog not to get on the couch is that the first time you aren't there and they get on - they have just won the game.

We bought leather couches specifically because the dogs get up on them. Much easier to keep clean and they warrantied against pet damage!


----------



## SharkB8 (Jul 28, 2008)

As for Maxx, I would like him to understand that being on the furniture is absolutely against the rules unless he is invited on the couch. I want to set up that boundary. This goes for when I am not at home as well. 

I know he thinks he's being clever...if only he knew that the quarter inch of black hair piled on the couch is his smoking gun!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangWe bought leather couches specifically because the dogs get up on them. Much easier to keep clean and they warrantied against pet damage!


I have leather everywhere! It makes clean up so much easier in the house and cars. So... who makes these super cool pet damage proof couches!?! Thanks!

Oh, and my dogs live on the couches... sorry I can't help! 
My first GSD didn't get on the couch when I was home. She always had a busted look if I was quick enough to catch her


----------



## SharkB8 (Jul 28, 2008)

I wouldn't mind it at all if he didn't drag so much dirt up here, and shed so badly.

I occasionally let him on the bed with me, especially on laundry day. I thought about leather, but we're not really into it...only because in the winter it's too cold! (I'm such a whiner!)

I'll try the blanket method, I guess...

Remember that stuff, Boundary? That worked on my chows in the early 90s...Maxx, though? A tough sell.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My dogs are not permitted on the furniture and its non-negotiable. There are 5 _very_ comfortable dog beds for them on the floor though (and only 2 of them). Basu is the only dog I had who "forgot" from time to time that he wasn't supposed to be on the furniture. When that happened I would put stuff on the furniture when I was gone so that he couldn't get on it and tell him off and reward him for getting off if he got on when I was home. I'd also reward him for sleeping on his bed.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we allow our boy on the sofa. we like him laying on the sofa with us. we also have this large chair that he lays on. i can tell him to go to the sofa or chair and up he goes.

now if i were trying to keep my dog off the sofa i would put something on it to block him from it. if you put something on the sofa to block him make sure what ever it is can't hurt him if he decides to jump on the sofa anyway. you don't want what ever you're using to block him hurting him if it falls over on him. how about one or two peices of lumber and lay them across the sofa from arm to arm? don't they have some spray you can use to keep the dog off the sofa?? if i used a spray i would cover the sofa with an old blanket and spray it down.

it's probably easier to change your mind about him being on the sofa. then you the family and the dog could snuggle up.


----------



## SharkB8 (Jul 28, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedaddon't they have some spray you can use to keep the dog off the sofa?? if i used a spray i would cover the sofa with an old blanket and spray it down.


Yeah, that's that "Boundary" stuff, but it smells like upchuck.

I'm all about snuggling with Maxx on the furniture, but I'm not _always_ all about 3M lint-brushing the dog hair of off every inch of he couch/bed/sweater, etc.


----------



## SharkB8 (Jul 28, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowtell him off and reward him for getting off if he got on when I was home. I'd also reward him for sleeping on his bed.


I suppose I could give him nummier rewards for when he gets off when I tell him too.


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

The dogs have always been allowed on the furniture...then last week I got the bright idea to get new furniture.

Now I'm obsessive about no food/drinks/smoking or DOGS on it lol

It's confusing for them as they were always allowed.

I tell them no when they look like they're about to jump up and enjoy it...and they are crated if I can't watch them...so sneaking isn't an issue.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 28, 2007)

When my cattle dog was allowed on the bed and furniture by invitation only and was very good at getting off when told. I kept a blanket on the end of the couch and when she got up there I directed her to the blanket. When I was gone she had run of the house I just pulled the blanket to cover the whole couch and threw the old sheet on top of the bed. That way even if she got up there I wouldn't have tons of hair where I wanted to sit and be comfy.

The GSD was allowed up by invite to but wasn't near as enthralled with the idea as the cattledog was.


----------



## SharkB8 (Jul 28, 2008)

I should probably change my avatar to a photo where he is NOT on the couch

Y'know...in case he decides to check out this message board...


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SharkB8I should probably change my avatar to a photo where he is NOT on the couch
> 
> Y'know...in case he decides to check out this message board...


HAHAHAHAHHAHAAAAA!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Think most of us kind of give up, especially if it's an issue that happens when we aren't home to deal with it.

That said, I buy cheap comforters/blankets/whatever when I see them on sale and just cover the furniture they use. That way the cover is easy to wash, furniture looks good when I whisk if off for company, and the dog is happy too.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeThat said, I buy cheap comforters/blankets/whatever when I see them on sale and just cover the furniture they use. That way the cover is easy to wash, furniture looks good when I whisk if off for company, and the dog is happy too.


That's what I did when Morgan was a pup, DDH had a thing for inviting the dog on the couch with him and Morgan was the dirtiest puppy (used to call her the mud machine!) 

I taught her that she could go on the couch ONLY if one specific blanket was on it. At 7, she never goes on the couch anymore, unless I'm walking to the corner store with the kids, the couch is the only way she can see over the neighbor's wall to watch us.









Otto was jumping up there to be naughty but I don't care about the couch in the den enough to put a blanket on it. He's learned that the furniture in the front parlor is strictly off limits so I'm happy, he can sit on the couch the kids sit on, he just wants to be one of them.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I love my dogs with me but Fidelco doesn't want the dogs on furniture. It could offend future handlers. Against my nature, I have taught all my dogs a command for getting on the furniture. They will not get up if I do not give them the ok.
Do they get up on it while I'm gone? Oh yeah, I'm sure of it.
Buy blankies to protect your stuff.
(My Ilan's solution to the problem was pulling the couch cushions off the couch and then sleeping on them. I guess she figured she wasn't technically up on the couch.)


----------

